# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  iOS5   and Lion  10.7.2 available

## JEK

Let the downloads begin.

----------


## Petri

Something weird, I can't remember the last time downloading a software update was this slow.

----------


## JEK

Lot's of contention and it is huge. They warn it will take an hour. After iCloud is turned on you will find a new iPhoto and Aperture available.

----------


## JEK

Backup process on iPhone and iPad is incredibly slow.

----------


## Petri

The iPad "iPad" could not be restored.  An internal error occurred.


Oh well..  Facebook says that I'm not the only one.

----------


## JEK

I've had that 3 times on the iPhone. Grrrrrr.

----------


## andynap

Thanks a lot- I'll be asleep before this ends

----------


## MIke R

10 hours left on my iPad.....oy

----------


## andynap

I am showing 4 hours on my iPod- what the hell? They couldn't do this in increments?

----------


## MIke R

I am at the ski condo  stealing a wifi signal..so I am not surprised its 10 hours

----------


## MIke R

oh wait!!!...just jumped down to 7 hours


woooohooooo!!!

----------


## KevinS

My iPhone is taking forever to restore the Apps.  Apple introduced some dumbass logic into the upgrade process.  

I need my iPad in PHX this weekend.  This is the riskiest IOS upgrade that I've experienced.  I may wait until I return home to upgrade the iPad.

----------


## MIke R

yeah its crazy....I have 4 hours left....Wendi is not going to be happy  if she cant take her iPad to work tomorrow....

time will tell

----------


## JEK

I just upgraded my iPad in about 45 minutes. 9 minutes to download the file and most of the time doing the back up. The iPhone went smoothly and about the same time after all the server contention calmed down. Earlier today was crazy with dropped connections.

----------


## JEK

The actual restore from backup took 23 minutes on the iPad. They are wiping the device clean after the b/u installing 5.0 and then restoring.

----------


## KevinS

> The actual restore from backup took 23 minutes on the iPad. They are wiping the device clean after the b/u installing 5.0 and then restoring.



Just finished. 4 hours total for the iPhone, and the App folders are gone.  I can recreate them off of the iPad, but it's a PITA.

I wonder why Apple chose to nuke the device completely?

----------


## JEK

My folders came through fine. Strange.

----------


## KevinS

Correction.  Many of the folders are there, but many of the apps are not in their folders.

We're using different OS and different iTunes software, so some variance in mileage is to be expected.

----------


## JEK

Several new apps with 5.

----------


## KevinS

True, but a Nuke from Orbit upgrade is pretty drastic.  Apple must have done some major changes under the covers.

----------


## JEK

It may have to do with the (future)wireless upgrades. Check the list of changes over 200 plus the iCloud integration.

----------


## JEK

I am tired of updates - 3 Macs, two Apple TVs, two iPhones and one iPad.

----------


## Petri

Gizmodo's poll indicates that the upgrade isn't going that smooth.

I clicked "Update" again last night before going to sleep.  Now there's a glowing Apple logo in the living room floor and the Mac is saying An unknown error occurred (1602).

The iMac upgraded fine to 10.7.2 but at least the Safari search bug/feature is still there, option-F can't find anything that isn't a beginning of a word.


There was something fishy with the Akamai CDN, the download rate was going up and down rapidly.  I got the first 700M really fast and the last 100-150M slow as hell.  Never have had this kind of experience even with the similar sized updates.

----------


## Petri

Smells like rush and confidence overrun quality control.  Welcome Apple to the ordinary IT world.

----------


## Petri

iTunes could not connect to this iPhone because an unknown error occurred (0xE8000065).


Is that a message from Steve trying to say that I need to buy an iPhone?

----------


## Voosh

I can't believe the download times. 

IMHO - 


Today's wonder is tomorrow's garbage. Scary what detritus we leave behind.

----------


## Petri

Funny that the iOS 5 day overlaps with our National Fail Day.


After hard reset the iPad seems to be alive.  Just started the update process once again 5 minutes ago.  8:40am local time.  Let's see when I'm running iOS 5 :)

----------


## Petri

Just upgrading Xcode to 4.2.  It's 1.80G, twice the size of OS X 10.7.2 update.  Downloads about 5x faster.

Meanwhile downstairs..

 

after 45 minutes.

----------


## Voosh

Tonite will be "garbage eve." I carry all the garbage out to the street for pickup. It's a healthy exercise.

----------


## KevinS

> Tonite will be "garbage eve." I carry all the garbage out to the street for pickup. It's a healthy exercise.



Are you sure?  There was a Monday holiday this week.  Does that shift you off by one day?

----------


## Petri

> Tonite will be "garbage eve." I carry all the garbage out to the street for pickup. It's a healthy exercise.



Luckily we don't need to put garbage to the street -- I was so bad at is while living in Amsterdam..

----------


## Petri

iOS 5 installed, now iTunes is syncing back the content.

----------


## Petri

iCloud Backup Failed.

There was a problem enabling iCloud Backup.

"Later"
"Try Again"

.. Try Again fails.  Later returns to the "Back Up to iCloud" question.



.. switched to Back Up to Computer and the iPad 2 is now alive with iOS 5.  And they didn't even break the folders, hooray!

----------


## andynap

Done overnight but some apps gone

----------


## Petri

iCloud Backup keeps failing.

Otherwise exciting, for a few seconds.


PhotoStream is kind of fun, but..  but..  I would really like to stream e.g. selected photos my parents, not just my own photos to my own devices.


Now with the bookmarks, contacts and other stuff syncing through iCloud I really, really, really wish iPad would support multiple users nicely.  Sorry Tim, but we're not going to buy multiple iPads.


PS. OS X 10.7.2 updates downloads now just fine, fast as it should be.

----------


## Petri

Sh*t..   Newsstand cannot be removed nor moved to a folder.  Thanks Apple.

----------


## Petri

If your incoming iCloud mail isn't working, don't worry.  Some of the incoming mail servers have error in their configuration and Apple is aware of the problem.  Will be fixed within a week accordingly to Apple's support.

"220 smtpin127.mac.com -- Server ESMTP (Oracle Communications Messaging Server 7u4-23.01(7.0.4.23.0) 64bit (built Aug 10 2011))"

Oracle!

----------


## JEK

I'm equally horrified.

----------


## MIke R

my iPad is restoring now

----------


## MIke R

so I keep getting "iCloud back up failed" message with my only choice of Try Again or Try Later


what now?

----------


## JEK

Finally got around to updating the Apple TV. The iPad mirroring on the TV is very cool.

----------


## BBT

Can't wait to get home and try my luck. So far MBA took about an hour to do the updates but since it's not the device I synch to I can't upgrade my pods pads and phone. New phone shipped from DFW last night and new pod shipped yesterday am from China. Both should arrive about the same time with iOS 5 installed.

----------


## JEK

Working for me now. I am moving to the Cloud!

----------


## MIke R

so I gave up trying to back up to the iCloud and  backed up to the computer instead....and now I am done...it appears I have all my apps etc...but it wont let me home share music...and it wont let me back up to iCloud...so what I am losing by not being able to so those two things?

should I just wait for the update which will  fix the bugs?

----------


## JEK

You don't want to back up to the Cloud on your internet connection.

----------


## JEK

Settings/Music and turn Home Sharing back on.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I did that...

but still cannot back up to iCloud which is a pretty significant problem

----------


## Petri

Same here.  Hopefully it will get fixed one day.

----------


## MIke R

doin my iPod now....

----------


## BBT

> You don't want to back up to the Cloud on your internet connection.



Why not?

----------


## Petri

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> You don't want to back up to the Cloud on your internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?



Most narrow- and broadband internet connection lack upstream capacity for sending anything to the cloud..   It will work but takes ages.

----------


## MIke R

> You don't want to back up to the Cloud on your internet connection.



how is it possible to back up my iPad to the cloud _without_ an internet connection?????

----------


## BBT

So what other choices. As I understand it it will continuously back up to cloud so that a picture taken on iPhone will then appear on laptops and iPads. Or are you saying don't do complete BU to cloud.  I assume somehow all my pictures in aperture will go up but certainly not enough room on ipad or iPhone to hold them. It will be interesting to learn process.

----------


## JEK

The Cloud is the Internet, the Internet the Cloud.

----------


## MIke R

what if you dont _want_ everything to go everywhere...surely we are going to have control over what goes where......no???

otherwise I dont want it

----------


## JEK

The Photo Stream works regardless of whether you back up to the  Cloud or the computer. It is now propagating photos from my iPhone to iPad etc.

----------


## MIke R

cant back up to iCloud on iPod either.....guess there is a glich in my downloaded IOS

----------


## Petri

> So what other choices. As I understand it it will continuously back up to cloud so that a picture taken on iPhone will then appear on laptops and iPads. Or are you saying don't do complete BU to cloud.  I assume somehow all my pictures in aperture will go up but certainly not enough room on ipad or iPhone to hold them. It will be interesting to learn process.



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4946 described what is backed up with iTunes.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1766 iCloud "How to back up" has a link to "iCloud: Backup and Restore Overview" but unfortunately the article is missing.


_iCloud and iTunes can back up most data on your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch.

Backed-up information includes purchased music, TV shows, apps, and books*; photos and video in the Camera Roll; device settings (for example, Phone Favorites, Wallpaper, and Mail, Contacts, Calendar accounts); app data; Home screen and app organization; Messages (iMessage, SMS, and MMS), ringtones, and more. Media files synced from your computer arent backed up, but can be restored by syncing with iTunes.

* Backup of purchased music is not available in all countries. Backup of purchased TV shows occurs only in the United States. Previous purchases may not be restored if they are no longer in the iTunes Store, App Store, or iBookstore.
_


It's a pity that it's iCloud *or* iTunes backup, not iTunes when you're at home that would then make a copy to the iCloud, and while on the road, the iDevice would backup the smaller changes directly to the iCloud.


One shouldn't confuse the iCloud Backup with other features such as iCloud's PhotoStream
http://www.apple.com/icloud/features/photo-stream.html

----------


## Petri

> what if you dont _want_ everything to go everywhere...surely we are going to have control over what goes where......no???
> 
> otherwise I dont want it



Very little control, mostly just on or off.

On iPhoto and Aperture you can keep it on but have it manual, imported photos aren't streamed to the iCloud unless you drag & drop them to the PhotoStream.  Unfortunately on the same machine you can have just one of them connected to the PhotoStream, not both.

On the iDevices it seems to be just on or off, every photo you take will be streamed -- or none will be streamed.


Personally I think the feature should evolve from syncing the photos to a sharing tool.  Take a photo of the kids and stream the best shot to the grandparent's iPhone.  Just like sending it to the printer..

----------


## BBT

Petri I  agree that would be nice. No way all the photos on my MBP will fit on iPad or phone so it's either all or nothing then nothing it with will be. Hopefully I can still synch directly to get the photos i want to keep on phone and iPad.

----------


## MIke R

so remind me again of what are all the advantages of this multi hour download I just did ????

----------


## Petri

:)


But has anyone got WiFi sync working?  The button on the iPad keeps staying grey, "Sync will resume when MacMini is available".

----------


## MIke R

same here..it says "sync will resume when Mike R Macbook is available"

but the bigger problem is I ve lost all 6000 songs off my iPod....the wheel is still spinning next to the icon on the MacBook iTunes page so I am hanging my hat on that being the issue but I am REALLY going to lose my sense of humor if I have to reload all my music

----------


## Voosh

This is starting to sound like a Microsoft episode.  :p  

Kevin, our local garbage pickup ignores most "holidays." They earn their pay.

----------


## MIke R

> This is starting to sound like a Microsoft episode.  :p




I was thinking the same exact thought....LOL

----------


## Voosh

Just because you're a "New Hampster" and I'm a "Michigander," doesn't mean we can't see and smell what's going on the same way. And, agree to disagree. Friends are friends. 

I love this country. I really don't like the splits that constantly happen. Sigh. 



[Probably should have put this in EE.]

----------


## Petri

> But has anyone got WiFi sync working?  The button on the iPad keeps staying grey, "Sync will resume when MacMini is available".



It seems that one has to connect the iPad to the Mac first, enable WiFi sync there and then one's off to go.

Too bad the backup & sync is still slow as hell, I did "Apply" for the above tick about 1.5 hours ago and iTunes is still doing phases with the iPad -- over wire.

----------


## Petri

> This is starting to sound like a Microsoft episode.  :p



Here we call it a Symbian installation experience :)
(referrring to the Nokia phones..)


But this iOS5 thing has just put Nokia SeaRay higher up as my potential next phone.  Or at least I'll wait until they announce their things..

----------


## MIke R

> It seems that one has to connect the iPad to the Mac first, enable WiFi sync there and then one's off to go.
> 
> Too bad the backup & sync is still slow as hell, I did "Apply" for the above tick about 1.5 hours ago and iTunes is still doing phases with the iPad -- over wire.




I tried that move with the iPod but it didnt work for me

----------


## BBT

Sure glad you guys are getting all this worked out so i can learn all this before i give it a go later today.

----------


## MIke R

not for nuthin but I haven't really worked out _anything_ yet


still cannot back up to the cloud

still cannot sync to iTunes when wifi

----------


## BBT

Maybe JEK will do a house call.

----------


## Voosh

My biggest gripe right now is that my "latest, greatest," Cisco "n" WIFI is crapping out at a 150 yards due to "weather." Where's quality control?

----------


## Petri

> The Cloud is the Internet, the Internet the Cloud.



  


http://xkcd.com/908/

----------


## Petri

> Originally Posted by Petri
> 
> It seems that one has to connect the iPad to the Mac first, enable WiFi sync there and then one's off to go.
> 
> Too bad the backup & sync is still slow as hell, I did "Apply" for the above tick about 1.5 hours ago and iTunes is still doing phases with the iPad -- over wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that move with the iPod but it didnt work for me



Doesn't seem to work for me either..

----------


## Petri

BTW, did you know that iCloud is implemented on Microsoft Azure and Amazon's AWS.

:)

----------


## Petri

Just saw on FB: "mulla noitten päivitysten seurauksena 11 000 nimeä puhelimessa"

"I've got 11000 names on the phone after all the updates and iCloud"


Can't help laughing :)

----------


## Voosh

IMHO. 

This is getting absurd and people are foolishly paying for it.

----------


## MIke R

I have a feeling massive updates are coming out very soon.....

hey what can you do except laugh at it all....

every update I ever did prior to this was seamless and fast......give em a mulligan on this one

----------


## Voosh

Firefox gave me 5 updates in the last two months. Usually a couple a year. Go figure. 

Slippn' and sliding. IMHO. But, stocks look good. 

Gotta run. Dawg just spotted a something in the grass.

----------


## BBT

> Just saw on FB: "mulla noitten päivitysten seurauksena 11 000 nimeä puhelimessa"
> 
> "I've got 11000 names on the phone after all the updates and iCloud"
> 
> 
> Can't help laughing :)



I wonder if they are dupes or everyone in the cloud. Mobile Me used to do that to me. I have about 918 contacts without dups but sometime 4000 would show up. just ran dedup and it would fix the problem.

----------


## KevinS

I've straightened out the folders on my iPhone.  I've also successfully upgraded my iPad.  The iPad had one minor glitch, two copies of the OpenTable App, but the upgrade was otherwise flawless.

Now it's on to iCloud.

----------


## Petri

> I wonder if they are dupes or everyone in the cloud. Mobile Me used to do that to me. I have about 918 contacts without dups but sometime 4000 would show up. just ran dedup and it would fix the problem.



Dupes..  Friend got dupes (well, contacts where two, three, four times pretty randomly) and was wondering how to get rid of them.  He had the lucky 11,000 winner as a friend.

Overall contact syncing seems to prone to dupes/triples/... when one has more than two devices.  (not just iOS/OSX thing)

One big issue has been Google's "Name" instead of "Firstname" and "Lastname".

----------


## Petri

> Sh*t..   Newsstand cannot be removed nor moved to a folder.  Thanks Apple.



http://gigaom.com/apple/ios-tip-put-...d-in-a-folder/

"Its worth noting, however, that with Newsstand (or any other folder) placed within the newly created folder it will no longer work. Open Newsstand in another folder, and _your iPhone will restart_."

:)

----------


## MIke R

well it took all night but the iPad  has been backed up to the cloud

but I still cant  do the iTunes wifi sync thing

----------


## Petri

> well it took all night but the iPad  has been backed up to the cloud
> 
> but I still cant  do the iTunes wifi sync thing



I've got wifi sync working, the first time I enabled it on iTunes didn't seem to stick and I had to enable it again.

iCloud backup is now alive as well..  however

Not Enough Storage
This iPad cannot be backed up because there is not enough iCloud storage available.

Nice..  the default 5GB isn't any good for iDevice backups it seems.  I disabled iCloud backup for the Apps that take the most space, just to give it a try anyway..


.. "About 4 hours remaining"

And there's just 1.2 GB to backup.  That pretty much matches my ADSL2+ upstream speed.

I think I'll stay with local backup.

----------


## BBT

My iPad setup went without a hitch except that it changed my  account name in the process to add my @me.com to my name and claims it sent a verifying email to that address that I still don't have thus I cannot download apps. Not doing the phone as my son gets it anyhow and he can enjoy the process of upgrading.

----------


## MIke R

petri..what did you do to get the wifi/iTunes sync going???..I keep going to General...click  on wifi/sync..and it stays grey and tells me my Macbook is not available...do I have to do something to my MacBook????

----------


## MIke R

I also wonder why my iPad took 8 hours to back up and my iTouch, which has significantly more stuff, on it took 20 minutes

----------


## Petri

> petri..what did you do to get the wifi/iTunes sync going???..I keep going to General...click  on wifi/sync..and it stays grey and tells me my Macbook is not available...do I have to do something to my MacBook????



You have to connect the iPad to the Macbook (with cable).  On the "Summary" page for the iPad there's also a setting for iTunes sync over WiFi that you need to enable.  Finish the change by doing "Apply" on the iTunes.

It's under "Options" header, "Sync with this iPad over Wi-Fi"

----------


## Petri

.. and when you do the sync over WiFi on the iPad, iTunes needs to be running on the MacBook.  You can see the progress on the Macbook's iTunes as well.

Not the most elegant WiFi sync, I think..

----------


## MIke R

gotcha.....thanks

----------


## KevinS

If the cable has to be connected, is it really using wi-fi???

----------


## MIke R

is summary found in settings???,...I cant find summary

----------


## KevinS

Summary is in iTunes, on the page for your iPhone.

----------


## Petri

I can't believe this "Newsstand" is made by Apple.

One can't remove it or move it to a folder.  In my case there are New York Times (which I don't follow actively) and Wired (which I read).

I used to have NYT in my "News" folder and Wired directly accessible.  Now they've been hijacked by this Newsstand.

I've got at least 14 other newspaper or magazine Apps installed, plus Zinio.  They aren't in the Newsstand.


I can't use the trick to move Newsstand to the folder because I can't get Wired out from the Newsstand.

----------


## MIke R

yeah....got it thanks...it says the device has to be "plugged into power" and on wifi to work....whats up with lplugged into power???>..why??

also my iTouch now says its syncing but i dont see it syncing on the macbook like I am supposed to see>>??

----------


## Voosh

That's it. I'm gonna go out and rake some soggy leaves. And then... someone page me when it's safe to come out of the fallout shelter.   :Wink:   :p

----------


## MIke R

It's 2011. Voosh......get a leaf blower!

Happy to report all three devices are backed up to the cloud and everything in the OS is percolating like it is supposed to

----------


## Voosh

Glad it, finally, seems on target. Can I come out of the fallout shelter now? Anybody remember "conelrad" at 560?  :p  

Leaves are too wet to blow. Cleared walk so the postman doesn't do a plop like Kathy did last night. That was scary. She called me on the phone from the driveway - "I can't get up." 

I can still sprint, lift and bandage. She slept well and is at her clinic doing her stuff. I worry because she scraped her elbow (taken care of) and said she thinks she might have hit her head (that is scary.) I'll just monitor and do what I can. Cars are gassed up if I need to convey to ER. Sigh. 






Ooops, got the "CONELRAD" frequency wrong -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conelrad

----------


## amyb

Oh dear. Voosh, tell Kathy that I hope she heals quickly.

----------


## Rosemary

Best wishes for quick recovery.

----------


## BBT

I am having trouble buying more storage it says my User ID has not been verified. I never get the email that tells you how to verifythough. On the apple site it showes the user name is verified. Anyone got a clue?

----------


## Petri

Hope she'll be fine.


I like to rake leaves instead of blowing, hate the nose :)  Luckily we usually just leave them on the ground, let the winter go through and rake them once when the spring arrives.

----------


## MIke R

Voosh...hope your wife is fine


electric leaf blowers are quieter and just as powerful as the gas ones without all the fumes and noise....and I have too much land to rake it

----------


## lloyd

Just did two of three devices
Lost all the photo albums and playlists
Anybody have this happen,or know why?

----------


## MIke R

yes but they came back after the restore

----------


## JEK

Voosh, sorry to hear of Kathy's fall. Hope she is feeling better by the minute.

----------


## lloyd

Ditto
Hope she's OK

----------

